# ICC Handouts for 2006 to 2009 code changes



## D a v e W (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry, just not sure where to place this. If anyone has this set from the ICC,  and would allow my department to review them it would be much appreciated. Were just not sure about the contents as an investment for our citizens   . Trying to get a preview. Thanks, private email back is great. :smile:

http://www.iccsafe.org/STORE/Pages/Product.aspx?id=1000BNPM09


----------



## peach (Jun 9, 2010)

I've only looked at the one for the IRC... it's more complete than the significant code changes book... in that it includes the more minor changes.. but less explanation than the significant code changes books have.

For the money, well worth it.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with Peach


----------



## High Desert (Jun 9, 2010)

I just ordered all of them. I'll let you know Dave as soon as I get them.


----------



## D a v e W (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks all, so far they sound promising. Yankee I just sent you an email address.


----------

